# I AM A LIE



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I am a lie

I have seen it all before,
Lived a hundred lives, I'm sure.
When will this insanity stop?
I walk through mirrors on the edge of a ticking clock,
Trying to figure out impossible riddles rhymed by mimes.
What happens when you forget? What happens when you die?
Who am I? I am the Walrus, I am a lie.
The world ends every day,
When mine ends I'll be okay.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Very nice. Good Work.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Good stuff.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

egodeath said:


> Who am I? I am the Walrus, I am a lie.


love it



> The world ends every day,
> When mine ends I'll be okay.


that resonates well with me, feels like the truth


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

We were alright before we were born, right?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I sure hope so


----------

